# Hasegawa 1/48th TA4-J Skyhawk



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Just finished this kit. It's the first all white airplane model I have attempted.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very clear and clean build. I like it.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm glad somebody liked it enough to make a comment. This forum is tough.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice scooter! :thumbsup: Very clean, pretty paint job.

(I can't speak for everyone, but during the week I check the forum from work, and the company firewall blocked the pictures. I had to wait till the weekend to comment  )


----------

